# Bucks Draftee Harris spent Lockout in School



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Tobias Harris took advantage of the NBA lockout by doing something novel.
> 
> He went back to school at the University of Tennessee.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/nba-101-begins-soon-a838c7d-134722558.html

Good for him.


----------

